# Interior roof covering



## BigEddie (Aug 14, 2010)

The interior of the elevating reimo roof covering is ripping where it is so old. Has anyone any ideas how I could repair it.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

BigEddie said:


> The interior of the elevating reimo roof covering is ripping where it is so old. Has anyone any ideas how I could repair it.


You could try this, transparent and very sticky.

>>HERE<<

Peter


----------



## Mouse44 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Roof lining*

Hi
My old motorhome needed a new lining and we used carpet tiles from B&Q and uni bond to put them up,strike a line down the middle and work out from that and you have a choice of colours (the Cheap ones)

PS It is a s##t job but it really did look great the new owner thought so to.

Hope this helps


----------



## BigEddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for that guys I have ordered some of the tape which we are going to use on something else but as the material is very fragile the carpet trick sounds like a very good idea.


----------

